# Maybe old news.. but sad nonetheless



## TraumaNurse (Jul 29, 2015)

Sailor dies in Clipper Race


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Terrible when it's your crew's paramedic who dies, too. News story said, "Mr Ashman was knocked unconscious by the mainsheet and possibly the boom (although not confirmed). "

A seventy-five foot, 31 ton yacht with 95-foot mast and 3,000 sq. feet of sail area in a building Force 6 is going to be under very big loads. Anything goes wrong and it could be like being run over by a tank. Sad. Condolences to all the family and survivors and I hope something useful might be learned.


----------

